# silicone safe ?



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

I was wondering if premium waterproof silicone (kitchen, bath, plumbing) is safe for an aquarium. I want to build breeder boxes for my cichlids. It has "silicone II* clear in the top right corner. It says 100 % siliccone & it is mold free. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it has a mold-free additive, it is not safe. I use silicone sold for aquariums...costs a little more but I had some fish die after using the wrong kind once.


----------



## maverick17 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am 2 days into cycling my new 75 gal. When setting up the aquascape I used Premium Waterproof Silicone to stack some rocks and anchor two fake plants each to a small rock. I have removed the rocks and plants. Do I need to do a water change? How much?

New Member. AWESOME website!!!

Thanks


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

There is a looooooooooooong thread on silicone in the DIY-Projects and ideas section

Some conflicting but interesting reading in it

Maverick, id change it all if i were you, better safe than sorry


----------



## maverick17 (Jul 19, 2012)

I will change water and filter media. Rinse substrate.

Thanks fusion. appreciate response.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I believe GE Silicone 1 is the silicone you're looking for...unless you want to pay more for aquarium specific silicone. Find it at your local hardware supplier...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Silicones labelled "Kitchen and Bath" or "Tub and Tile" usually have a mildecide in them and should not be used. The GE Silicone I that is safe is for "Windows and Doors". I usually use a house brand, that states aquarium safe on the label.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been using Loctite brand silicone in a squeeze-tube for small jobs- it's reasonably priced and says "aquarium safe" right on the package and even has intructions for building aquariums on the tube. I mostly use it for attaching small tile bases to rocks so they'll stand up on their own, and attaching acrylic hinges on my DIY glass lids, but I wouldn't hesitate to use it to build a small tank. The big tubes of GE silicone I that you use in a caulking gun are probably cheaper for a bigger project though. Just thought I'd mention another safe alternative.


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

What about the silicone II for windows and doors? I bought a small tube because they didn't have silicone I in a small tube and I didnt want to buy a big tube and open it to use a dab. I only used it to plug up a leaky purge valve on my fx5. I let it dry for a week and put it on my tank. my fish seem fine, but with all this talk about using silicone I only now Im not sure. I know the kitchen and bath variety of both is a no no.`But what about the window and door silicone II. There was no bioseal label on the tube.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

sickwithcichlids said:


> What about the silicone II for windows and doors? I bought a small tube because they didn't have silicone I in a small tube and I didnt want to buy a big tube and open it to use a dab. I only used it to plug up a leaky purge valve on my fx5. I let it dry for a week and put it on my tank. my fish seem fine, but with all this talk about using silicone I only now Im not sure. I know the kitchen and bath variety of both is a no no.`But what about the window and door silicone II. There was no bioseal label on the tube.


If you read the thread on silicone, some say GE11 is ok, some say its not, read it and then come to your own conclusion, i read it and bought the GE1


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My GEII for windows and doors does have the bio seal advertising and is the silicone that killed my fish. FWIW.


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess Ill order a new valve asap and do a extra 50% water change. Better safe than sorry! It took me along time and alot of $ and work to amass my stock.


----------

